# 2015 S-Works Tarmac Di2 Disc



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Today I placed an order for the 2015 S-Works Tarmac Di2 Disc bike. There's an 8-10 weeks waiting time to get the bike. I would like to hear from other riders who are already riding the new Tarmac, what they like or dislike about the new Tarmac.


----------



## Guido (May 31, 2006)

Two weeks ago I bought a 2015 - Tarmac Pro Race disc bike. I love it very much.


----------



## bcerame (Jul 9, 2012)

Had mine since Septemeber. No dislikes at all. Great handling and ride. Brakes feel a little different at first but easy to control. Build quality is flawless.


----------



## aaronpass (Apr 11, 2013)

Love mine except for the crunching I am getting from my cassette. Specialized warrantied it once already but it's doing it again so I have to take it back in.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

aaronpass said:


> Love mine except for the crunching I am getting from my cassette. Specialized warrantied it once already but it's doing it again so I have to take it back in.



Crunching? Is it the free hub body? What got replaced, the wheel ?


----------



## aaronpass (Apr 11, 2013)

They replaced the Dura-ace cassette. They said that was the issue. I have the SCS wheels on my Crux, so I may do a swap of the rear wheel and see if that fixes it before I bring it back in. Gets worse on every ride.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

riding mine since october. Coming from a Roubaix I expected to take a beating but boy this bike is comfortable.


----------



## gio957 (Oct 6, 2012)

I believe i saw a review on bikeradar where there is a small complaint about the wheels. They're good but you'll be stuck with them (at least for now).I also saw a few comments from trolls claiming it was too slow. Other than that its a perfect bike. 

Disclaimer: I do not own a disc tarmac.


----------

